# Fun aquarium fish survey



## ifitch (Sep 11, 2010)

Fun fish survey - Aquarist Personality Profile or What fish are you 

This survey does 2 things.... 

1. It will determine your "aquarist personality" or tell you what type of fish you are. 
2. It will provide the information to fish conservation researchers. 

At no point does it ask you for any identifying information, so you don't have to worry about being spammed. 

Here's the link to the aquarist personality survey --> 
http://survey.harconline.net/dynamicsurvey/?refer=tfkfaqp

Here's the link to the what fish are you survey --> 
http://survey.harconline.net/dynamicsurvey/?refer=tfkfft 

Share your results in a new post!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Really, I'm a Tiger Oscar? I'm territorial and may eat my tankmates?? Sorry, this survey got my personality all wrong, lol. Another survey I took stated I was nothing more than a "common fish". These surveys... :squint:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Well it looks like i'm a swordtail. :tanshades:


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

It says I am a swordtail. idk how they got that from my answers?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I am a Aurora Cichlid! | Difficulty: low-moderate | Aggressiveness: low | Size: 4" | The Aurora Cichlid is a territorial but relatively peaceful tropical fish. It loves to dig and should be provided with plenty of places to burrow and hide. Not so sure about that but.. maybe It is a pretty fish


----------



## Cornelius1208 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm a bala shark! Difficulty: high. Aggressiveness: low. =D


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*just for fun*

bala shark for me..whatever its just for fun and helps a servey...two birds in one stone..well thanks...ADIOS...


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

I'm a Swordtail.....fair enough. lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

last one i took said i was a baracooooooooooooda :shock:
not taking another one :lol:

welcome ifitch by the way.


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a Spotted Puffer


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

You pansies!!! I will eat you all for I am:








You are a Red-bellied Piranha! | Difficulty: moderate | Aggressiveness: very high | Size: 11" | The Red-bellied Piranha is one of the most ferocious freshwater fish. It originates from the rivers of the Amazon rainforest. They can be kept in an aquarium, however it is recommended that they be kept alone. The sale of these fish is restricted in the U.S.

Lol that survey sounded like nothing more then a educational tool to stop people from introducing fish into local waters, oh well I hope it helps their research.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

_That was different..after a while I felt like I was taking an exam and flipped a coin..lol_

_Aquarist - aquarist ability 
-> *82 *% 
Re-naturalist - believes that ecosystems are not static and environmental change is not necessarily bad 
-> *36 *% 
Scientist - relies on empircal evidence and the scientific method 
-> *79 *% 

_Harlequin Rasbora 








You are a Harlequin Rasbora! | Difficulty: moderate | Sociability: very high | Size: 2" | The Harlequin Rasbora is one of the most popular Rasboras. They are elaborately colored and fairly easy to care for. They are active schooling fish and should be kept in relatively large numbers.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a Spotted Puffer! | Difficulty: moderate-high | Sociability: moderate | Size: 4" | The Spotted Puffer is often characterized as playful and active. Puffers can do well with a variety of tankmates, but care must be taken as they can be a bit nippy. Puffers are a bit messy and sensitive to water conditions and extra filtration is recommended.

I don't think I'm a messy person at all. LOL


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok,well i decided to see what i would be here, lol


Thank you !
_Aquarist - aquarist ability 
-> *82 *% 
Re-naturalist - believes that ecosystems are not static and environmental change is not necessarily bad 
-> *71 *% 
Scientist - relies on empircal evidence and the scientific method 
-> *74 *% 
_
Tiger Barb 








You are a Tiger Barb! | Difficulty: moderate | Sociability: low | Size: 3" | The Tiger Barb is a very popular aquarium fish. Although they are schooling fish, they can be nippy. They do not mix well in tanks with other fish with long fins. They should be kept in large schools to reduce nipping.


----------



## beachcire (Mar 29, 2010)

Swordtail for me!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hahaha reading what everyone is is hilarious! I'm a swordtail, by the way. . .


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

You are a Bala shark! | Difficulty: high | Sociability: high | Size: 4" | The Bala shark is not actually a shark at all, but resembles one. In fact, they are peaceful and sociable. Care must be taken when selecting a tank to put them in because they like to have lots of open swimming space and are jumpers. They are lively and active, but not very hardy and so not recommended for inexperienced aquarists.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a swordtail


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

_I am a Harleguin Rasbora which I think is cool because they are one of my favorite fish._
_Aquarist - aquarist ability 
-> *71 *% 
Re-naturalist - believes that ecosystems are not static and environmental change is not necessarily bad 
-> *36 *% 
Scientist - relies on empircal evidence and the scientific method 
-> *79 *% 

_Harlequin Rasbora 








You are a Harlequin Rasbora! | Difficulty: moderate | Sociability: very high | Size: 2" | The Harlequin Rasbora is one of the most popular Rasboras. They are elaborately colored and fairly easy to care for. They are active schooling fish and should be kept in relatively large numbers.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

kitten_penang said:


> You are a Bala shark! | Difficulty: high | Sociability: high | Size: 4" | The Bala shark is not actually a shark at all, but resembles one. In fact, they are peaceful and sociable. Care must be taken when selecting a tank to put them in because they like to have lots of open swimming space and are jumpers. They are lively and active, but not very hardy and so not recommended for inexperienced aquarists.


Someone needs to tell people at the Fish Survey place that Balas can reach nearly a foot in length, not a measly 4"...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah i should send them some pics of the huge balas we have here XD they are a study group but i'm wondering how they can get their fact wrong aunt kymmie =S


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe they did not really do there research. LOL


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah maybe and they call themselves and institute. i bet this forum is a better institute then theirs


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I am beginning to feel more unique then ever. ha ha


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

=)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe they cut them into thirds?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol maybe they kaept them in tiny tank and say oh well we tried but they dint grow 0.0


----------

